# Is it worth fixing and how easy?



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

I have acquired an inexpensive pocket watch... inexpensive because it needs a bit of work, only a bit though. Can anyone help me with an idea of how much and how easy? The face is unbranded, the movement is labeled as Labrador and it needs a new minute hand, or a matching hour / minute set. It also has an old, yellowing, scratched crystal that needs replacing. How would I know which sets of hands will fit and how easy are they to swap? There seem to be a number of different crystal types, which one will I need?

Any help gratefully received :notworthy:

Now, let's see if I can attach the photos

Packet watch album














































Forgot to say, it seems to keep very good time too.

Oh, and the stem seems to have a silver coloured top, not gold, is that wrong? Seems to miss slightly when winding....


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very interesting. its the kind of watch i would buy.BUT, i would have to look closer at that mvt. and listen to the balance and - of course - consider the price.! i have easier watch projects than this one, BUT - ista beauty !


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you, once wound, it keeps going for a day and a half, plus... and from the minimum I can see with a stubby min hand, keeps good time too. just not sure how easy it will be to change the hands..... do they just pull off the center pin and what size do i need to look out for?

I now have an excuse to wear a pocket watch more often and just missed out on the Service one sold here last week.... looked damn good too. So, this was the best option open to my budget. Would love to get it good again.

G


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I believe there are people who could repair the broken hand, since you still have the most important section of it. a new hand could be bonded to the old avoiding the sizing issue. but I wouldn't know at what cost. The other thing is they look like pretty stock hands. Its easy to remove hands with a cheap puller (many on ebay) and if you have a set of verniers you could check the diameter of the hour hand shaft. It may be a stock size allowing you to use a known type of replacement hand,


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the best thing would be to show it to a watchmaker in a jewelery shop. just get an opinion.


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

vinn said:


> the best thing would be to show it to a watchmaker in a jewelery shop. just get an opinion.


 Not many up here in North Wales though, unless anyone here knows better... Would like to give it a go myself though. So, remove hands.... do they just pull off or is there a retaining pin? Then measure the pin?

The crystal, just measure the diameter, then Cousins?

Thanks again folks, got my granddads chain all ready.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

You will need something like this to remove and the replace the hands 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Hand-Presto-Presser-Lifter-Puller-Plunger-Remover-Fitting-Repair-Kit-Tools-/161198082836?var=&hash=item2588278b14:m:m77IVXJxn9zqM50-iJX0Uow

You then need the diameter of the shaft that the hour hand sits on.... I'm sure some one here will know if the size is either a common one or if a certain type will fit, otherwise you are looking at buying a close match and brazing/soldering or bonding it to the existing hour hand piece. :yes:


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> You will need something like this to remove and the replace the hands
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Hand-Presto-Presser-Lifter-Puller-Plunger-Remover-Fitting-Repair-Kit-Tools-/161198082836?var=&hash=item2588278b14:m:m77IVXJxn9zqM50-iJX0Uow
> 
> You then need the diameter of the shaft that the hour hand sits on.... I'm sure some one here will know if the size is either a common one or if a certain type will fit, otherwise you are looking at buying a close match and brazing/soldering or bonding it to the existing hour hand piece. :yes:


 Fantastic. Thanks SBryantgb, wish I'd waited, I've already ordered a puller, didn't think about a pusher.... god knows how I thought i'd get then back on. Lots to learn 

To be honest, I don't fancy the idea of brazing / bonding, almost thinking... worst case.... doing away with the minute hand and keeping it as an '..ish' watch if I can't find a set of hands.

Thanks for all the replies though, and apologies if I ask daft questions, I have fiddled with watches to a small extent, but only from the back, never the public facing sides, if you know what I mean, always been scared of scratching.

G


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

If this is stuff you already know then sorry for bugging you. to remove the crown and stem you need to release the small screw arrowed in the first image. Do not unscrew it all the way maybe one or two turns. resecure this when you replace the crown stem.










then removing the movement requires these two screws to be removed










the whole movement should come out from the front of the watch case. Although I have now noticed that the watch does not have a crystal, so all the above was pointless.

However when resetting the hands make sure you do it with them set to 12 to insure correct alignment.

good luck

Steve


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Steve, that's exactly the kind of help I was after. Thank you sir. Hand puller arrived today, just waiting to see if I can find someone with a set of verniers that accurate, or just get a job lot of hands off the bay and pray....

I take it the crystal only needs the diameter to get another?

Thanks again Steve, for taking the time and for the help.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

To be honest, when it comes to the crystal/glass I have no knowledge, In fact I'm only basing what I have told you off of the Molinija and ETA 649x movements which this resembles, but seems to be a mirror image of. Other than to me it looks like it has to be a flat piece to allow the case to close. I am surprised that you haven't had more answers..... I thought there would be more pocket watch people on the board.

Going by your images I can't tell if the retaining ring for the glass is missing from the front of the watch (or if it even uses one, it might just be a pressure fit ). However it looks like it fits between this diameter. I'm just not sure if there is another piece that clips over that too hold the glass in place.










Here are the best images I could find to explain about the retaining ring. The first looks like yours and doesn't appear to have any kind of retaining ring.










The next one though does....










Take a look at this site, it may well be worth dropping them an email for advice.

http://www.esslinger.com/gs-watch-crystal-pkh-pocket-watch-crystals/


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Some info on hand diameters, not pocket watches but it might give you more insight

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.esslinger.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2015%2F06%2FWATCHHANDS_PAIRS.pdf&hl=en_US&embedded=truehttps://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.esslinger.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2015%2F06%2FWATCHHANDS_PAIRS.pdf&hl=en_US&embedded=true


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers, the crystal fits into a hinged front cover... you can just see it on this pic. it's not a solid cover, it just holds the crystal...



yddraig said:


>


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

this shows it better...


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

good catch yddraig

movement is a "Labrador" caliber created in 1885 by The "Louis Brandt & Fils" which became "Omega" to 1903.

regards enrico


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

yddraig said:


> this shows it better...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

but the glass is as yellow as an old Lucozade wrapper

:angry:


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

because the plexiglass If untreated with UVA, within 5 years yellowing.

regards enrico


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i liked the hand presser,but, i dont use that puller. wrist watches, pocket watches and clocks --- very often require the same technique to remove hands.. stem removal --- be careful! there are books and videos on this. good luck


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like it, Enrico, I thought the dial was filthy at first, but apart from the 2 small line marks, it's stunning..... so I think a new glass will brighten the watch no end


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

vinn said:


> i liked the hand presser,but, i dont use that puller. wrist watches, pocket watches and clocks --- very often require the same technique to remove hands.. stem removal --- be careful! there are books and videos on this. good luck


 Thanks Vinn, just in time.... :thumbsup:

Anyone got any idea the best way with this watch, please?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

let the crystal go till last. with the pocket watch, there are at least 2 designs of stems. the two red arrow on your mvt. pix are case screws. those pluss the possible removal of the stem; will allow you to remove the mvt. --- and begin your quest. go slow


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

is there any reason he needs to remove the movement since the glass lifts up giving access to the hands?


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Crystal and hands availble from Cousins U.K but you will have to verify sizes.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Right. hands off and face not scratched. Daft question i know, but do I measure the pin or the hole in the hands and are they going to be different for the hour and the minute?

Like i said,sorry for the daft question.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

measure both shafts (hour and min.). that will give you the aprox. size to order. the hole on the new hand should be slightly smaller to provide a '"PRESS FIT" on to the shaft. OR -- the hole will be much smaller and you will need to buy a reamer to enlarge the hole to "press fit". check out a book or on line video on this subject. this is where most mechanics would look for a watch maker. BUT -- gods speed in any event -- vinn


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

My guess would be the pin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i think you are right. a close up photo is in order.


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Ended up using a one piece Anchor Hand Lifting tool, along with 2 playing card to protect the dial.

Now need to wait till the father in law brings his digi callipers, didn't realise that there were so many different sizes of crystal, and so close in size (within 2 mm).


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

ah ha -- the old method, instead of 2 cards, just cut a vee and slip it under the hour hand hand. as for the puller, two sharp,thin bladed knives like exacto. it is ok to pop both hands off together. if they are rusted on --- be carfull, its easy to crack a porcilin dial. any way,, good show


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Right, callipers have arrived. so I need a crystal diameter 39.1mm slightly domed, cousins seems to have a selection there or there abouts, but hands... they have pairs at £8 ish, but blue not the GP ones..... I can get the GP ones but at £30+ !!!!!! but I'd be taking a chance on the size, as they seem to go up in .1 mm increments. I think they will prob be 1.6mm and 1.2mm, does that seem right? Looking around, I've seen bags of mixed hands on the bay for £10 ish, has anyone tried these and what are the chances of a matching pair at the right size, do you think?

Heeeelp.

G


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Dw'i gytuno, dydy o ddim yn horologists o gympas gogled Cymru!

You'll hopefully forgive the 'dysgwr' Cymraeg (-:

Haven't tried them myself, but there is http://www.horologyexpert.co.uk/rolex-watches/beaumaris/anglesey/ in Anglesey.

Nice looking movement, swan neck and chatons btw. Good luck with the hands. Im sure you have already done this, but make a 'mask' out of a very thin piece of acetate or plastic with a slit in it, and slide it over the face to protect it, when you work on the hands.


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Da iawn, mae dy Gymraeg yn well na fy'n Nghymraeg fi!  Ble'n ti fyw? Yn y Gogledd?

Had to but it on hold over the winter, but yes, I got the hands off but not found a replacement set yet, will order them this month though and see what happens 

Diolch / thank you

Graeme


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Ydw, dw'in byw yn yml Bae Colwyn. A chi?


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

ger Y Wyddgryg, rhwng Penarlag a Bwcle


----------

